

Why AT&T Killed Google Voice  - edw519
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB20001424052970204683204574358552882901262.html

======
jacquesm
What a weird title, especially on the day that the Apple & AT&T responses to
the FCC have been made public.

------
anigbrowl
duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=771940>

